# CUPS "unable to find printer" **after** installing it [SOLVD

## albright

After a considerable amount of disagreeable effort I got cups to

notice a network printer, a HP envy 4500. The printer installed

fine and its connection is:

dnssd://HP%20ENVY%204500%20series%20%5B003BC0%5D._ipp._tcp.local/

(sorry for those %20 but I want the literal string to show you)

When I try to print I get this error in the cups error_log

E [18/Oct/2013:11:59:39 -0400] [Job 2088] Unable to find printer.

Nonetheless, I can modify the printer options and cups at least claims to be

able to connect to the printer to do that.

Any ideas on how to get this printer printing??

(By the way, I have a little notebook running mint linux which set up this

printer and has no trouble getting it to print.)

----------

## eyoung100

In Network Parlance, %20 = <space>

Have you added the printer in the CUPS interface at http://localhost:687  :Question: 

Have you added cupsd to the default run level   :Question: 

----------

## albright

 *Quote:*   

> Posted: Fri Oct 18, 2013 11:31 am    Post subject:	 
> 
> In Network Parlance, %20 = <space> 
> 
> Have you added the printer in the CUPS interface at http://localhost:687
> ...

 

yes to both questions; cups works fine with usb connected HP2200D

and has for years (and I think you mean port 631 rather than 687)

----------

## albright

Upon further investigation, it seems to a local over zealous

firewall problem plus a connection description problem

I mean when I change the connection to:

```
socket://192.168.0.44:9100
```

and open port 9100 on the local network, then the 

printer works, so this is solved but not really understood

----------

